# Bretonians and Csm for sale



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I have some chaos space marines and bretonians for sale

Chaos:


Sorcerer Termie (converted)
6 Raptors w. meltagun & champion
Rhino
15 csm
8 Zerkers
2 Spawn
Obliterator
Codex

I would like £60 for all of this

Brets:


16 Knights of the Realm
Collectors Paladin on Pegasus

I would like £30 for all of this

Pm me
Alasdair


----------

